# Help Identify This Bike



## bikeman21 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thw front name plate says FOLSOM. I searched Google and found no information about this bicycle. I would like to find out what year it is and who made it. Here is a picture.
bikeman21


----------



## sam (Apr 9, 2007)

looks to be a Iver Johnson with bent fork.


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2007)

bikeman21 said:


> Thw front name plate says FOLSOM. I searched Google and found no information about this bicycle. I would like to find out what year it is and who made it. Here is a picture.
> bikeman21




How about a photo of the badge?


----------



## bikeman21 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Badge*

I will take a picture of the badge tomorrow and post it.


----------



## bikeman21 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Folsom Badge*

Here is a picture showing most of the Folsom Badge. Has anyone heard of this bike before?


----------

